# 50 things New Orleans can do in the offseason



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#1: Draft a future All-Star


you get it how it works, so go ahead!

*Thanks to Theo! for the great idea of this game! Keep it up!* (Everybody: please rep Theo!)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

#2, acquire joe johnson in the offseason


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#3 not steal ideas without recognition


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#4: Giving recognition to Theo! for his idea


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

#5: Avoid head cases in free agency (Swift & Brown)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

#6 - Acquire players who are used to winning and want to win above anything else.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

instill a winning spirit in the staff, players and community


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

#7- build a team thats supports J.R. Smith nicely


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#8 - change the team colours and create new uniforms


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

#9 - Pray to whatever god they chose that they can stay injury free next season.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#10: Keep Chris Andersen?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

#11- dont keep him if it costs too much. andersen is an excellent bench player and spark plug, but him wanting to opt out of his contract, it may be more wise to let him walk, especially if we pull a trade with the raptors giving us a couple first rounders, or if we buy memphis' 19 pick. its also yet to be seen how productive west and lampe can be, if they really shine then andersen really won't be needed.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

#12- fire bryon scott...... Hire eric musslemen.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#13 - Keep Byron Scott - without him we would have been 0 - 82 this season...


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> #12- fire bryon scott...... Hire eric musslemen.


gonna have to agree with this one (maybe not Eric Mussleman(he is good though) but someone else)

*#14 -* Get some solid veteran leadership (backcourt anyone?)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> #12- fire bryon scott...... Hire eric musslemen.


Did you know Byron Scott went to the finals twice in New Jersey...The guy is a great coach. Hes young, driven, and plays a uptempo game which fans will love. 

Whats the problem with Byron?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#15: Get out of the slump soon and start winning!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

#16 Keep Dickau :banana:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

#17 - Sign Stromile Swift??? Anyone still on that wagon?


----------



## Fartman86 (Jun 6, 2005)

#18 Keep Maciej Lampe
#19 Tell Shinn to find a new job


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick (May 2, 2005)

#20- get the heck out of New Orleans


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tmac=PlainSick said:


> #20- get the heck out of New Orleans


You must mean...Stay in New Orleans...Its cool...

There is nothing wrong with New Orleans a suitable franchise home for basketball. If the team didnt have their top 3 players injured for the large majority of the year they wouldn't have been as bad and fan turnout would have been average.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

#21 - Go young. Aquire as many picks and young people as you can because it's going to be years before the team is competitive. This will lead to a really good team in a few years.....If you can wait that long


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> #21 - Go young. Aquire as many picks and young people as you can because it's going to be years before the team is competitive. This will lead to a really good team in a few years.....If you can wait that long


I agree. We need more young and athletic players. I also would like to sign Stromile Swift, Joe Johnson, etc...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#22 - Keep every player satisfied (this is a big problem for the hornets, remember what happened to: Mashburn, Rogers, Baron Davis, Jamaal Magloire?,...)


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> #8 - change the team colours and create new uniforms


agreeing on that one brother.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#23: Turn Chris Paul into an Allstar

#24: Turn Brandon Bass into a solid starter


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Do whatever it takes to make Magloire happy. He has tremendous talent, and the Hornets should keep him and make him a big part of their offensive scheme. Paul and Magloire should be able to do some damage running the pick-and-roll, and when opponents jam that, kick it out to Smith for 3's. Just sign another big to bang the boards and relieve Magloire.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

#26 - Sign Bobby Simmons


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> #26 - Sign Bobby Simmons


I'm with you on that one. He's a true 3 man that could start for us immediately. I also would like to sign Stromile Swift. With Bass and Swift, both young and talented players from LSU, playing alongside Paul and J.R., I guarantee tickets sales will not be a problem. 

A sneak peek at the roster:

PG: Chris Paul / either Speedy Claxton or Dan Dickau
SG: J.R. Smith / Casey Jacobsen or a free agent signee
SF: Bobby Simmons / Nachbar / George Lynch / Brandon Bass
PF: P.J. Brown / Stromile Swift / David West / Brandon Bass
C: Jamaal Magloire / Chris Anderson / Jackson Vroman

-- I think we need another guard, but I haven't really looked at the list of free agents available.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> A sneak peek at the roster:
> 
> PG: Chris Paul / either Speedy Claxton or Dan Dickau
> SG: J.R. Smith / Casey Jacobsen or a free agent signee
> ...


dumping PJ for space (a possible Miami deal I outlined in a different thread) and signing Mo Evans would be nice...

we would be a scrappy, young team, athletically superior to a lot of other teams...

and I think we should keep Dan Dickau over Speedy... Dickau is more of a natural shooter, and we dont really have a lot of rangers on our roster...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> I'm with you on that one. He's a true 3 man that could start for us immediately. I also would like to sign Stromile Swift. With Bass and Swift, both young and talented players from LSU, playing alongside Paul and J.R., I guarantee tickets sales will not be a problem.
> 
> A sneak peek at the roster:
> 
> ...


This might just be a small point, but signing Chris Anderson would probably be impossible if the Hornets throw money at Simmons and Swift.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> This might just be a small point, but signing Chris Anderson would probably be impossible if the Hornets throw money at Simmons and Swift.


Might be. Hornets have already agreed to term w/ Chris Anderson and Nachbar though. I'm not at all optimistic about our chances of signing Bobby Simmons. I think there's a decent chance Stro comes here if the Hornets offer him a good deal. I also like PistolBaller's idea of signing Maurice Evans. I've always liked his game and he has TREMENDOUS athleticism, which we could definitely use.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

#27 Sign Kwame (go young)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

WTChan said:


> #27 Sign Kwame (go young)


I hope by "sign Kwame" you mean..."get his autograph" :biggrin:


----------

